# The flies are so bad!



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

*
We clean the pig pen everyday, but the flies are really bad! 
I read on another post about Lyme and Diatomaceous... Does the lyme help get rid of flies? And where do I purchase Diatomaceous?
Any other suggestions would be helpful also.*


----------



## elgordo (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, I know where you're coming from! We've raised up to eight pigs at once, but we raise on pasture which helps. If you can do this it'll help. Also rotate pastures. We used electric fence (you've got to train them to it) to keep 'em contained. We also use fly traps and hang them from nearby trees. It does help to pick up poop when you can - compost it with soil thrown over it.
Trying DE on poop may help kill larvae I didn't do it. I bought DE at the spa shop. I understand there is an "agicultural" grade of DE, but it's not around here that I've ever found!


----------



## GRHE (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't use pool DE, it's the wrong stuff. In the case of DE, this is not a minor thing; it has to do with the way the stuff is processed. Filter grade DE is heat-treated and is up to 70 silicates, while food grade is not heat-treated and by rule is less that 3% silicate (usually under 1%). Silicates are a major known carcinogen and can cause silicosis, a major lung disease. It is also not affective at killing larva, the point of trying to use it in the first place. If you can't find food grade in bulk at a reasonable price, then I would say don't use DE at all, it is dangerous!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know what your set-up is but I get around this problem by not having penned pigs. They are free-ranged in a dedicated pig paddock with a big wallow in it. They lie in this wallow through the heat of the day and often all I can see is bubbles. When they come out they are covered in mud and not a fly to be seen. It makes for cool, comfortable and non-irritated pigs. Are you able to provide something similar for yours as penned pigs in the heat are like waving a big banner at the fly.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Add food grade diatomaceous earth, DE to their feed and it will kill the fly larvae in the manure. Also spread agricultural lime and DE around the pen in small amounts. That will cure the fly problem in short order.


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

Thank you everybody for all the good suggestions. 
We built big pens to switch off with, but now are going to take other ideas into consideration also like the hotwire.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

You won't need to rotate or pasture them if you use DE and lime. I shoveled the feces out just once a week and saw very few flies. I had fewer flies with my method than anyone else I've ever seen raise pigs- so I know the DE/lime combination works very we;;. Used conscientiously - meaning don't overdo it- DE and lime in combination will take care of the worst fly problems. I had only pens for my pigs and will have pens again. Pigs tear up the ground too much for me to let them on pasture. When I needed a garden I let them into that portion of the ground and let them till it up. I fed them grass clippings to supplement their feed.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Like Tango said, but if you dont want to shovel. make two pens adjacent and alternate pen and garden


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

I cleaned both pens (but only plan to use one from here on out) and sprinkled the DE and Lime yesterday afternoon. 
It rained lightly last night, I'm hoping that doesn't matter and am looking forward to seeing the results this week as the sun begins to heat things up again.
Thanks again for the help.

Report Post | IP: Logged


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The DE will need some time to show its effectiveness. It does not kill adult flies. If it has rained too much you should reapply small amounts of DE to the soil in the pen in case it has washed away. If you add it to the feed, it will kill fly larvae on fresh manure as it is passed, it won't do anything to the fly larvae already on the older manure. Defintiely add it to the feed for maximum effectiveness. And give it some time to work. It will.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Are we talking dolomite lime here?


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

Yes, AKA Ag/Agricultural lime. Very good point.
Also for an update, since I sprinkled the DE/Lime and laid straw I have had no further problems with flies.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

The lime thing is a little confusing. The feed store I buy from has Type S Hydrated lime next to the other stall "sweeting" products but I had the impression hydrated lime was too harsh. Was in town this morning and looked for dolomite but ended up with PDZ Stall Sweetner because it was there.

Speaking of flies:
I've noticed the sudden appearance of a nasty looking little fly that I've never seen before. There are tons of a dark mustard colored (something like yellow ochre) fly that from a distance look like 3/8~1/2" long bees but after closer inspection look a bit like a small horsefly except for the color. At first I was afraid they were immature horseflies but they are mating up a storm at their present size. They are mostly coming from very wet waste goat hay. I looked through my insect book and didn't come up with a ringer. Anyone know what fly this might be?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The sacks I buy only say agriculural lime. I don't have a sack here right now but I've been buying it at feed stores, garden stores, and Home Depot for years. I want to say the brand name is Lesco or Nesco or something similar?


----------

